# Photo Greeting Cards



## Peterc (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi! 

I'm going to be creating some blank, folded greeting cards for sale. They'll each have one of my pictures on the front of the card. 

I'm not sure where to have them printed, though. 

Has anyone else done this? Is it better to use a local company, or will an online company work just as well?

Thanks!

Peter


----------



## chmille (Nov 2, 2010)

moo.com. or else yea check local and see what they can do.  It really just depends how much you want to spend on the cards and etc.


----------



## DC-Photog (Nov 2, 2010)

I use Smugmug.com or NationsPhotoLab.com for client greeting card orders. I use Vistaprint.com for large-run greeting card and postcard orders for marketing purposes.


----------



## Gina M (Nov 2, 2010)

I use LifeShare photo cards.  They are totally customizable and you can order 1 or 100 cards at a tiime. LifeShare is also affordable and offers a good mark-up on wholesale pricing for your retail customers.  To learn more check out www.ginamortenson.wordpress.com


----------



## Glowman (Nov 3, 2010)

I use this online greeting card company that allows you to create your own photo cards using their easy system. A two-panel photo card costs me under a dollar. That's the price for 1, 10 or 100 cards. http://www.GreetingCardDelivery.com


----------



## JenR (Nov 7, 2010)

WHCC and MPIX are two other options.


----------

